# Georgia / Clemson (2021) ?



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

We're about an hour away from kick off! I'm ready to go, too! Thinking our running game will be the big difference tonight. 

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

Can’t wait.  

GO TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Can’t wait.
> 
> GO TIGERS!!!!


Hoping both teams get through it with no major game missing injuries.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 4, 2021)

The road to a Natty starts tonight. Maybe all those top ranked recruiting classes will finally pay off.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Glad you started this thread @Silver Britches last time I started one we lost.

Go Dawgs


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Big game tonight! Braves vs Rockies! Errbody in GA get ready to rumble!


----------



## jbarron (Sep 4, 2021)

I excited and hope the Dawgs win... However, my pucker meter is currently in the red!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Big game tonight! Braves vs Rockies! Errbody in GA get ready to rumble!


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs !


----------



## jbarron (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Hoping the Dawg offense comes out scoring. I’m tired of the slow starts. Let’s get on the gas and stay on the gas!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Go dawgs !


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs! I look for Rosemy to have a breakout type game!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

The players have been raving about Brock Bowers.  Maybe he and Fitzpatrick can step up with Gilbert and Washington out.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Is it just me or is the sound not quite right on ABC?  I could barely hear the announcers for the Bama/Miami game and it seems the same for UGA/Clemson.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Bout time get this season started!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Is it just me or is the sound not quite right on ABC?  I could barely hear the announcers for the Bama/Miami game and it seems the same for UGA/Clemson.


All good here, bud.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Here we go!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Is it just me or is the sound not quite right on ABC?  I could barely hear the announcers for the Bama/Miami game and it seems the same for UGA/Clemson.


That happens as you get older!?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Very nice crowd! I see a whole lot of red!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> That happens as you get older!?



It's like they have the crowd and band sound too high.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

ABC sucks!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs’ opening drive stalls. Let’s now play some D!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

No attempts downfield for the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Get em Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes sir!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Nolan Smith was getting held and still got there.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

That felt good. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Let’s put up a TD here, Dawgs! Let’s Go!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

As a #1 player in nation (recruit), he needs to have a big year.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

Georgia loves starting off games SLOW


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Time for the Big Dawg D to eat again. Eat Big Dawg! EAT!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

How could ABC have the sound this bad 2 games in a row?  Someone in the studio should have fixed that between games.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs need to throw the bomb early


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

Offense is off to a slow start but defense and special teams are killing it.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 4, 2021)

Early round heavyweights throwing jabs and body blows.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Wooooo hooooo! Sack!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Awesomeness!


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 4, 2021)

Both teams are still finding the gears


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Are y'all seeing picture freeze up?


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Are y'all seeing picture freeze up?


Not me


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs need to slow the pace down.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 4, 2021)

Let’s go Dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuuuuuuuuus!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Zeus better protect that ball better! Dang!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

It looks like Bowers is going to be a hard matchup just like players said.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Zeus better protect that ball better! Dang!



He got popped right on the ball and did good to get it back.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Where is Arian Smith?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 4, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Are y'all seeing picture freeze up?


Yes. Did it during the Alabama game too.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Sloppy for both teams so far, but I think we are getting used to the high scoring games every week.  This one might be a good ole slobber knocker.


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Are y'all seeing picture freeze up?


Yes


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Fire whoever is in charge at the tv station


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 4, 2021)

Cool temps outside, cold beers inside and college football. Life is good around here for right now.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Come on GA!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

End of the 1st quarter. Clemson has a total of -4 yards,


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Is it ABC or Dish?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dang! Dawgs miss a chip shot!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Fire the kicker


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

The Dawgs all look as nervous as all get out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Ridiculous


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Fire Muschamp!?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 4, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Is it ABC or Dish?


Gotta be ABC. I’m on Direct TV


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Auburn’s up 37-0 at the half


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

The things I would do to hear my dad yelling at the TV right now. Georgia needs to win this one for my old man.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Auburn’s up 37-0 at the half


They’re playing a high school team


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Unimpressive offense so far. The D can’t hold Clemson forever.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Gotta be ABC. I’m on Direct TV


I'm watching on DirecTV and no freeze up. I'm in Sopchoppy though.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> They’re playing a high school team


I’ll take it this year ?


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Gotta be ABC. I’m on Direct TV


Come to think on it, that's what I am watching.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

good stop for the Dawgs!!


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

I love a good defensive battle but I’m ready to see a Ga touchdown


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> Is it ABC or Dish?


They both suck


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Still can’t believe we missed that easy field goal. Dude kicks a 50+ to win our bowl game, but misses the easy -easy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Stupid hurry up is not good all the dang time!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Who is calling this crap?


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

I’ll take a defensive td


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Still can’t believe we missed that easy field goal. Dude kicks a 50+ to win our bowl game, but misses the easy -easy.


Don’t feel too bad. It’s not a good day for kickers all the way around. I’m wondering if it’s because the noise level has returned to normal after last year ?‍


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs giving me stomach ulcers.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

This games feels weird.  UGA's defense may have to score.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

May need a prescription for blood pressure medication before this is over.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

if the Clemson center keeps hiking hot potato's back there the dawgs just may get a turnover


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Clemson QB feeling the heat so far tonight.


----------



## bluedog71 (Sep 4, 2021)

Let’s go DAWGS... should have good field position for a score before half


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Fire Muschamp!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

BONEHEADED PLAY


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

It’s clemson’s ball. It hit us.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Another mistake. Dawgs are shooting themselves in the foot.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Durn Special Teams coach!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Sloppy play, he should have never been even close to the ball.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

antharper said:


> I love a good defensive battle but I’m ready to see a Ga touchdown


That's exactly what this is a defensive battle!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Another mistake. Dawgs are shooting themselves in the foot.



They are killing me.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs! TD!


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

Ain’t no runnin the ball against UGA defense.  Not sure why we keep trying.  Maybe cuz he can’t pass.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

TD defense!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

I saw that coming! Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

Wooooooooooo


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Yes!


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

Threw it right to him.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

I knew that was finna happen sooner or later uga playing too tight to the receivers to just try and blast one through


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

DeFeNcE!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

greendawg said:


> This games feels weird.  UGA's defense may have to score.



Maybe now the Dawgs offense will wake up.


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

antharper said:


> I’ll take a defensive td


Boom ?


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Big turn around!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs on top 7-0 but my nerves are having a difficult time


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

Ant got his wish


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Threw it right to him.


Took it to the house to ?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I knew that was finna happen sooner or later uga playing too tight to the receivers to just try and blast one through



Some people said he (DJ U) has one of the best arms they have ever seen, but sometimes ones like him and Matthew Stafford try to make throws that are not possible.


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs on top 7-0 but my nerves are having a difficult time


I’m on my 3rd dip ?


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

Glad I don’t drink anymore


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

I think that chili dog is fighting with that taco I found in the parking lot earlier.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

My tv isn't freezing u but my internet signal is. Keep getting knocked offline.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I think that chili dog is fighting with that taco I found in the parking lot earlier.


I hope it had a wrapper on it!?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 4, 2021)

You boys will be stroked out if you have to depend on D touchdowns all season.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

antharper said:


> Glad I don’t drink anymore



I’m making up for it.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 4, 2021)

Defense is legit. But gonna need a breather!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

antharper said:


> I’m on my 3rd dip ?


Got a fresh can just for this game


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

D up, Dawgs! Eat!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh My nerves.... I gonna go head and take  My blood pressure meds now


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice shot of the Clemson cheerleaders wowza


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

All of the sudden the pass rush can't get there for the Dawgs.  Need a sack and big loss here.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

That Clemson QB is going to get destroyed before long. Dawgs getting a great push.


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Nice shot of the Clemson cheerleaders wowza


Yes , I agree


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Good stand by the D.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Good stop D!


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs about to open it up here and score again .


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Hope Dawgs try to go down and at least try to get aFG.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

I Hate when we don’t try to score! We had 2 timeouts and plenty of time to try and get into FG range, Ridiculous!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Hope Dawgs try to go down and at least try to get aFG.


I think we are sandbagging!


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 4, 2021)

Well we got the lead at half with the offense not producing. I will take it. Offense will wake up in second half. Miss Pickens not being there to stretch the field.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

You think coach Spurrier would‘ve sat on that time and 2 timeouts? Heck, no!


----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Defense is legit. But gonna need a breather!


Shhhhh I needed a breather to


----------



## Theturtle (Sep 4, 2021)

Pick six!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Oh My nerves.... I gonna go head and take  My blood pressure meds now


Do you have extra??


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

antharper said:


> Shhhhh I needed a breather to


Me too. Going outside for a bit.


----------



## gawildlife (Sep 4, 2021)

These two are setting football back a few decades, lol.
Modern football is all about the offense and the passing game. LOL 
Reminds me of the days of nine yards and a cloud of dust.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Neither offense looks good. Dawgs D is lights out. Clemson has 1 yd rushing.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Both Defenses controlling the game. Looks like the Dawg offense is again lack luster.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

Man I pick a fine time to quit drinking and smoking cigars. Well I quit both years ago but dang I could use a half time brown liquor drank and a good cigar right now


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

antharper said:


> Took it to the house to ?



Too


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I Hate when we don’t try to score! We had 2 timeouts and plenty of time to try and get into FG range, Ridiculous!


That's the Kirby that makes me scratch my head?????


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Both Defenses controlling the game. Looks like the Dawg offense is again lack luster.



Better than ours. But agreed.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> That's the Kirby that makes me scratch my head?????


It’s the Mark Richt in him.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 4, 2021)

Come on baby!! JUST WIN!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Clemson D is not that good. Neither is our offense.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It’s the Mark Richt in him.


Might hurt their feelings


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Clemson D is not that good. Neither is our offense.


JT for heisman


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Clemson D is not that good. Neither is our offense.


This is the same way Georgia would start off last year then come out strong in the 2h.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It’s the Mark Richt in him.


i get looked at cross eyed when i tell Georgia fans Kirby is Mark Richt 2.0


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 4, 2021)

Watched some of the Thursday night games and some of the games today. Non of it compares to the speed and hitting we’re seeing in this game. Big boy football especially in the trenches.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> JT for heisman



Only in his dreams.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Watched some of the Thursday night games and some of the games today. Non of it compares to the speed and hitting we’re seeing in this game. Big boy football especially in the trenches.


Yes, sir! Glad you noticed that too. It's a big difference.
*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Let's not forget, we have several receivers out. So maybe that's the main reason for the struggle. However, I am very surprised our running game hasn't been much better. Very surprised in that. I felt that would be the difference in the game, and it still very well may be. But it hasn't shown up, yet. And Zeus scares the heck out of me the way he holds the ball. It seems he has greasy fingers!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Here we go.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Climp needs a qb


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

That was a weak call! Pass was behind the receiver.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

That call sucked.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Daaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs D eating! Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> That call sucked.


Didn’t matter anyways


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Dean is a monster.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Climp needs a qb



So do the Dawgs right now.  I hope Daniels can settle in and get some 1st downs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

All right, offense! Your time to show up and help out this D.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## antharper (Sep 4, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Too


?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

We need some straight up the middle rushing yards to break things loose.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Good gracious that was a huge Dawg fan in the stands!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Good grief!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

More Zeus.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

Good run, now they need to throw a bomb


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

For all the talk about throwing to the backs, where is that call at?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Stop em, D!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Crap.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

Can’t even call this an offense


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

The Dawgs defense is going to have to carry the Dawgs here early in the season it looks like at least.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Eat!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

How many times has that his guy been sacked so far?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Let’s GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

D!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Maybe our D should play both sides of the ball.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

I think we lead the SEC in sacks!?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

These boys are FEASTING


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dang it! It’s time we put up more points this series. Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

I wish our offense was as good as the defense! 

UGA's defense is awesome!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

AWESOME D!!!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 4, 2021)

Can Daniels not run?


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 4, 2021)

We need to grind the clock and let that D rest a bit. Junk Yard Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Defense!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

This game is an old fashioned game of defenses battling it out.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 4, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Can Daniels not run?


No


----------



## tcward (Sep 4, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I wish our offense was as good as the defense!
> 
> UGA's defense is awesome!


I wish it were HALF as good…


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> How many times has that his guy been sacked so far?



I’ve lost count.  He looks like a long tailed cat in a room full of rockin chairs. This is a terrible game.  2 great D’s, no O’s, one seasoned QB and an idiot.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuus!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 4, 2021)

Whole right side is open and he doesn’t he think about moving out of the pocket.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Leave Zeus in there!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

The hurry up ain’t working tonight. Slow it down, my goodness.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

Starting to get some rhythm


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

finally a good run, go 
Milton!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Goooooooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Stupid penalties are killing us.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

Georgia’s offense is gettin into a rhythm.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Hope we run the ball in here.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Running back U starting to get some Moe.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Yeah buddy.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Run it!


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

I don’t think we’re going to score in this game.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

gettin the running game going now. we need to put some points on the board


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2021)

Jesus,  how much they paying Tony Elliott not to throw quick routes across the middle? Clemson could ot together a drive and take some pressure off their offense if they'd throw some slants and mesh type routes


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Zeus was wide open in the middle!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Give it to Zeus!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

RUN IT @!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs have to settle for 3. 10-0 Dawgs

Zeus was so wide open on that 3rd down. How did JT not see him. An old lady on a walker could’ve scored where Zeus was!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

The O finally scores. And we’re throwing to the tight end? What’s up with that?


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs have to settle for 3. 10-0 Dawgs
> 
> Zeus was so wide open on that 3rd down. How did JT not see him. An old lady on a walker could’ve scored where Zeus was!


Probably wouldn’t have scored. 2 line backers were dropping down on Zeus


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 4, 2021)

Points on the board and ate up some clock!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Kirby said he has confidence in the offense?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Finally at least put together a drive.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

That should’ve been an easy 7. Dang!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

That should’ve been an easy 7. Dang!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

WHY didnt they keep running it???? get inside the 10 and throw passes


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

All we need to do is survive this game and get the other guys back but I want to see something to be excited about on the O side!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

I think the scoring is about to open up in his game.  i hope that is the Dawgs that do it though.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Time for the D to eat! Eat!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Saaaaaaaaacked Again!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

The Big Dawg is eating! Eat you son of a guns! Eat!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

EAT


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

i think the Dawgs defensive line took it personal when everyone said Clemson was the best front in the country.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Clemson has minus 19 yards on the ground. Wow!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Penalties are killing us!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Clemson should drop out of the top 10 after this. This is pitiful


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

6! SIX sacks.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

This defense is having their way! I love it!! Finish this game! We need to score on this drive and eat up a bunch of clock


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Look T! Hoochie mamas! You see em?


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs! Finish the drill!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Crap.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Man, our offense is sad.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Lord have mercy.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

JT ain't winning a heisman!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Our O line is weak.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Was hoping we could score at least 2 more times so I can relax a little, but Dawgs want keep me all stressed out!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs got this one in the bag. Clemsons offensive is too bad and the Dawgs defense is too good. Congratulations Dawgs. Good game for sure. I don't see nuttin changing anytime soon so I'm hitting the sack. I ask Mr. Woodford and he said he had me a bed Reserved


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

I wonder what the offense worked on all camp?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Watched some of the Thursday night games and some of the games today. Non of it compares to the speed and hitting we’re seeing in this game. Big boy football especially in the trenches.


 This is the same defense OSU pushed all over the field earlier this year. I like the way you said Thursday night games. We all know you meant OSU. 

I'm all for the pups winning and I believe they will but this kind of post makes me long for a game with the pups. Lol

Alright now finish them off.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

DEFENSE! DEFENSE!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Clemsuck


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

shut em down D!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Crap!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Look T! Hoochie mamas! You see em?


Oh yeah !!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

One play and they are back in it.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

That sucked.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

Dabo is mad


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

Where we at with that bp medication


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Dabo is mad


He’ll have to wait until next week for his cupcakes


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Ball was uncatchable. Good grief!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Get ringo off the field!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Weak call!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Another stupid penalty.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Dang dawgs just tackle a receiver


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs are trying to give the game away.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! EAT!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

3rd and goal. Defense!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

If this is all the an Clemson has they might as well quit


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Block it!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Tigers have to settle for 3

10-3 Dawgs


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

What a stand


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 4, 2021)

Come on dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs O has got to gear it up on this next possession.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs need a loooooong scoring drive here, even if it’s only a FG. We just need some points.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

Pitiful.  Embarrassing.  Tony oughta give Phommachanh a try.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

If our offense doesn't score, do we belong top 10?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

This offense needs to step up like the D has!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

now we need a 9 min scoring  drive and win this game


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Pitiful.  Embarrassing.  Tony oughta give Phommachanh a try.


Boy I feel sorry for the Clemson announcers having to pronounce those names. Dang!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

fishnguy said:


> If our offense doesn't score, do we belong top 10?


With 7 starters out, yes


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

Cmon Dawgs don't blow this!!! This game has a strange feel to it. The last thing I want to see is Dabo and an "aw shucks we just find a way" post game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

All right Dawgs! Let’s go get us more points! Purty please!


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Boy I feel sorry for the Clemson announcers having to pronounce those names. Dang!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

That missed fg looms large.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Please don’t break my heart tonight Dawgs!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

come on GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Crap.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

No flag?!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Cmon Dawgs don't blow this!!! This game has a strange feel to it. The last thing I want to see is Dabo and an "aw shucks we just find a way" post game.


I don't know man. Dawgs defense is great. I see Clemson losing two to three games this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs got away with a late hit. Should’ve been called.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

2 bull crap missed calls


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

Does Kirby not like throwing to the TE down the seam????? Day ate Venables alive 2 years in a row with that and it's like Kirby never put a tape in of the team that dominated his D 2 years in a row to see what worked???


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> 2 bull crap missed calls


Yes, sir. Bad no call there. Real bad.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Unless this d gets a turnover Clemasonnmay win. Momentum has shifted


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Unless this d gets a turnover Clemasonnmay win. Momentum has shifted



Yep.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Does Kirby not like throwing to the TE down the seam????? Day ate Venables alive 2 years in a row with that and it's like Kirby never put a tape in of the team that dominated his D 2 years in a row to see what worked???


Where are the double slant routes?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Does UGA have any receivers left?

JT Daniels needs to step up!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Where are the double slant routes?



How about some toss sweeps?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Does either team not have any legit breakaway recievers?


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

Crap game.  Crap officiating.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Thought so. They hit Camarda.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Does either team not have any legit breakaway recievers?


I thought you were going to bed.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Does either team not have any legit breakaway recievers?


Georgia has 7 starters out


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> Crap game.  Crap officiating.


Well it would’ve been off setting penalties anyway after running into our kicker. So we can both forgive the refs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Now that was a bull crap call!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Another penalty!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Another penalty!


Crap penalty too


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

Late flag? What a joke


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

That was a make up for missing the late hit call


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I thought you were going to bed.


I'm trying. I'm on a group text (not by choice) with my in laws and about 5 or 6 of them graduated a Dawg


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

slow motion said:


> That was a make up for missing the late hit call


That would’ve been an off setting penalty since they ran into our kicker.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Deerhunter12454 said:


> Georgia has 7 starters out


 I didn't know. Hopefully at least 5 are recievers


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I'm trying. I'm on a group text (not by choice) with my in laws and about 5 or 6 of them graduated a Dawg


Turn it off!?‍?


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

7 sacks and the Dawgs ares still about to be tied.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Please stop em Dawgs! Please D up here and save us!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

That was a fumble.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Daaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Good stand Dawgs.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

God I love defensive games


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

Woooooooo.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Number 16 needs to transfer to Alabama


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs D trying to save us here! Dawgs get the ball and have over 4 minutes to kill. Run clock! Run!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

EAT BIG DAWGS EAT!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

Big stop right there. Come on Dawgs!!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

Please hold it Dawgs.  Any points here by the Dawgs and they win.


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

This game feels like the SEC Championship/Natty in SEPTEMBER


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

The O has to move the ball now and eat the clock’s heart out.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

Our QB is terrible.  Just terrible.  I’d say this ones over.  Congrats UGA.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Too much skress watching these jokers!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 4, 2021)

Come on boys!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

We cannot give Clemson the ball back.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Solid Defense, packed stadiums, tailgating, no kneeling before the game, no political talk from moron announcers! Man I feel like I'm 16 again watching some REAL football fellas!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Keep giving Zeus the rock!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Clock running. 3:12 remaining and Clemson takes a timeout.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## James12 (Sep 4, 2021)

Clem’s offense has taken a huge step back.


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

BURN THAT CLOCK!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

Fake the handoff while the TE blocks down for 1.5 seconds then releases down the seam and this game is over. It's thee for the taking. This isn't that complicated.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuuus!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

elfiii said:


> The O has to move the ball now and eat the clock’s heart out.


You called it.  Just hold on!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Zeus!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Zeus was running like an angry man that last run!

*GO DAWGS*!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Man Yeah!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Give it to him again!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

Hard to believe this game is 3-3 without pick 6????


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

My nerves are shot!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

GO DAWGS!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Just feed it to Zeus!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

Nice win pups. Really glad for all you pup fans. Should be smooth sailing until sec champ game.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2021)

Take a shot to the zone!


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

My dad is up in heaven right now having the time of his life with Larry. Heck of a game by Georgia.


----------



## weagle (Sep 4, 2021)

Great game by Georgia.  Very disciplined and hard nosed.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Zeus!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Hobnailed boot time.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAWGS! Heck, yes! Dawgs win 10-3 and my nerves are shot!

*GO DAWGS! *


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Ballgame! 

GO DAWGS


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 4, 2021)

Whoooooooooot


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Booyah Clemson!


----------



## bilgerat (Sep 4, 2021)

Im wore out, Great game!!!!!,,,,,,,,  Gnite yall


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

Wasn't the prettiest but a win is a win.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 4, 2021)

This UGA front line defense is nasty.  Jordan Davis should be a 1st round pick.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2021)

Ok now I got the warm fuzzies about this game!!!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 4, 2021)

**** yes!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Good game Dawgs. I hope you guys stay healthy, or I should say get healthy and meet Bama in the SEC Championship game this year. May the best team win and shake hands in the end. Long way to go. Congrats!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Our offense needs a lot of work. The penalties killed us.

Kudos to Clemson. They played us tough all night long.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Wasn't the prettiest but a win is a win.


In these kind of games you take the win however it comes!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 4, 2021)

Pitiful. Neither offense scored a single point.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Much respect to Clemson for allowing us the space on the field to celebrate. That was cool.

I hope we are a lot better on offense when we get all those guys back. HStill hard to believe we could only get 3 points on offense tonight. Dawgs gotta get to work!

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2021)

Meanwhile LSU is losing to UCLA. My picks this week suck but the Dawgs won.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

We’ll the offense put together a drive when they needed it most. They ran every down. I’m hoping the offense gets better as we go and gets some guys healthy. The defense won this game! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Pitiful. Neither offense scored a single point.


I’m just thankful we weren’t playing Auburn tonight. Y’all blew the lights out on the scoreboard at tiger stadium.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2021)

Whew!!!!!

Glad it's over!!!!!!

Love ya Charlie!!!!! We beat a top 5 team!!!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Sep 4, 2021)

Bout time. Go Dawgs


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 4, 2021)

Is Fairweather Trey still around?  Somebody might need to check on him.


----------



## James12 (Sep 4, 2021)

Clem D is legit too, they held a side full of 4&5 stars to 3 points.


----------



## TomC (Sep 4, 2021)

What a GREAT night and how bout them Jackets too!!!!!


----------



## jbarron (Sep 4, 2021)

Big win... Defense got after them tonight! 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 4, 2021)

Heck yea!!!! We just beat the #3 in the country in there backyard with very little offense and a ton of injuries on both sides of the ball. Probably will move the Dawgs to # 2 after the performances of the #2 and 4 teams.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 4, 2021)

I’ll take this win all day long. We just played the best defense we’ll probably see all season. I would be feeling a lot worse had we won but the score be off the charts. I’ll take a good defensive win any day!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

Lol 
You guys ever wonder why we love college ball so much. Can't wait for gameday against good teams then sit thru 3.5 hours of pure stressful misery only followed by pure excitement if we win or more misery if we lose??? 

My wife says I'm miserable to be around when OSU plays??


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

Dawgs jump up to #2 after that win


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 4, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Heck yea!!!! We just beat the #3 in the country in there backyard with very little offense and a ton of injuries on both sides of the ball. Probably will move the Dawgs to # 2 after the performances of the #2 and 4 teams.



2 or 3 for sure.


----------



## Goatman70 (Sep 4, 2021)

My nails are gone! Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Lol
> You guys ever wonder why we love college ball so much. Can't wait for gameday against good teams then sit thru 3.5 hours of pure stressful misery only followed by pure excitement if we win or more misery if we lose???
> 
> My wife says I'm miserable to be around when OSU plays??


My stomach is still in knots over this stupid game! My hair will prolly fall out before I wake up in the morning. I’ll wake up and hair will be all over my bed.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2021)

It was good to watch an old school football game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

These stupid football games cause me way too much stress! But like a crackhead addicted to crack, I can’t stop watching my Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 4, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> 2 or 3 for sure.


Love ya brother. You about the only one I can enjoy being around  win or lose.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> It was good to watch an old school football game.


Reminds me of an old school SEC vs SEC slobber knocker.


----------



## RedHills (Sep 4, 2021)

Hats off to the Dawgs D...played up to the hype....smuthercatn' defense. Was more suprised Clemson never could scheme anything that worked. Not that anything would with the pressure Dawgs got with even 4. But they never tried to move the pocket, or slow down the rush. Did they ever run a screen? Looked like they don't have a lot of confidence in their QB outside the hash marks?? That's odd for a Clemson QB!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

Enjoyed it my brothers! Hope we all can do it again next week!



*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2021)

Glad I quit dipping, if I hadn't I would have probably went through 4-5 can tonight!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 4, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> Heck yea!!!! We just beat the #3 in the country in there backyard with very little offense and a ton of injuries on both sides of the ball. Probably will move the Dawgs to # 2 after the performances of the #2 and 4 teams.


I hope the Dawgs are number 2. With that said don't compare OSU with Oklahoma. OSU needs to improve on Defense but just as uga was missing key offensive guys OSU was missing a Starter on the Dline, Linebacker and both starting cornerbacks. That was huge for game one against a team that averaged 30yrs old. Lol
Those guys are said to be back for the Oregon game next week. Should be a good one.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 4, 2021)

Terrible opening weekend for the ACC. I feel so bad for them


----------



## RedHills (Sep 4, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Terrible opening weekend for the ACC. I feel so bad for them


Wait till tomorrow night


----------



## Deerhunter12454 (Sep 4, 2021)

I’m not much to tear up, but watching Georgia beat Clemson today did that for me. Then this did me in. As someone who grew up a Georgia and went to Alabama, I’ll cheer twice as hard for them when they’re not playing Alabama.


----------



## cramer (Sep 4, 2021)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

Wife went to bed early, under the weather. Enjoyed hanging out with you gentlemen for the evening. Gonna get some sleep and try to catch a few fish in the morning. GO DAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2021)

@NCHillbilly I see you lurking bean hater! I see you!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 4, 2021)

One last thing. Those who said" Glad I quit drinking".  I took up the slack tonight. Kirby my liver said put more points on the board.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 4, 2021)

I missed the first half and watching it now. Bowers is gonna be a beast!! Glad we got him.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs!1


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## stonecreek (Sep 5, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I hope the Dawgs are number 2. With that said don't compare OSU with Oklahoma. OSU needs to improve on Defense but just as uga was missing key offensive guys OSU was missing a Starter on the Dline, Linebacker and both starting cornerbacks. That was huge for game one against a team that averaged 30yrs old. Lol
> Those guys are said to be back for the Oregon game next week. Should be a good one.


I’m not comparing the two actually. Oklahoma is a lot of hype with a terrible defense. OSU beat a team that I think is gonna be pretty good in Minnesota. I believe that Oklahoma will lose a game or two this year but OSU with there schedule should be undefeated until the first round of playoffs.


----------



## Buster (Sep 5, 2021)

Georgia -Clemson   big game
shades of the past
the only thing missing was Munson


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1434351952985530375


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Congrats on the W, some kinda D, remind Kirby to bring the offense next time.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Congrats on the W, some kinda D, remind Kirby to bring the offense next time.


IKR. Some of these guys are talking about tUGA is #2 now and they couldn’t even score an offensive TD. Good grief. Neither team should be in the top 10


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> IKR. Some of these guys are talking about tUGA is #2 now and they couldn’t even score an offensive TD. Good grief. Neither team should be in the top 10


Troll….


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> IKR. Some of these guys are talking about tUGA is #2 now and they couldn’t even score an offensive TD. Good grief. Neither team should be in the top 10



So a Ohio State team that struggled with Minnesota should be in the top ten?


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> So a Ohio State team that struggled with Minnesota should be in the top ten?


Yes…that is quite a laugher!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

tcward said:


> Troll….


I like the word tool better


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 5, 2021)

Great win for the Dawgs!!!  Reminded me of a 1980s type game.  Offense needs some work, but Clemson has a top 3 defense, so that had alot to do with our offensive showing.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2021)

tcward said:


> Yes…that is quite a laugher!



Letting the Golden Gophers score 31 points is the laughable part. We hold Clemson to 3 points and Guthrie has the nerve to say neither team should be in the top ten...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Congrats, Dawgs!
Did not expect that game to play out like that.


----------



## mark-7mag (Sep 5, 2021)

I’m not worried about the offense, yet. Clempsun has a really good defense


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 5, 2021)

Yea, those Golden Gophers are a true powerhouse...?
Dawgs Not pretty at all but a win at their place is a good win no matter how..


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 5, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> I’m not worried about the offense, yet. Clempsun has a really good defense


. True. Georgia’s offensive issues could be the result of a Clemson defense that brought back 9 starters off last years team. We had to double team #11 all day which opened up a good line backing Corp to hit the holes. Kudos to our O line I think they only gave up one sack.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 5, 2021)

Also a lot of credit to our special teams. Our punt team kept Clemson pinned deep most of the game.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1102442


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 5, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Terrible opening weekend for the ACC. I feel so bad for them



Terrible weekend for “Heisman Candidates” too.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 5, 2021)

RedHills said:


> Wait till tomorrow night



FSU goin doooooown.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 5, 2021)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1102442


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

We need our receivers and both TEs healthy!


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 5, 2021)

Congrats again Dawg fans.  Y’all enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

An ugly win is better than a loss any day. I’m not going to turn my back on the offense just yet. We have quite a bit of talent missing from that side.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2021)

Well, they proved me wrong, did we beat them are did they beat themselves. I didn't get to watch the game...


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> IKR. Some of these guys are talking about tUGA is #2 now and they couldn’t even score an offensive TD. Good grief. Neither team should be in the top 10



Goat herder.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> IKR. Some of these guys are talking about tUGA is #2 now and they couldn’t even score an offensive TD. Good grief. Neither team should be in the top 10



Sometimes you're a funny guy. Not this time. That's just dumb.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> IKR. Some of these guys are talking about tUGA is #2 now and they couldn’t even score an offensive TD. Good grief. Neither team should be in the top 10


Actually I’m hoping that Clemson is still #3 in next poll. Strength of schedule matters. Losing to Georgia in a tight game by only 7 points is better than getting stretched to the limit by an unranked team.


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2021)

cramer said:


> Goat herder.


Tollyban? I don’t think Guthrie is that bad…


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dogs great win. Plenty of work to do moving forward, but we aren't giving up points like other top teams defenses getting gashed by the formidable Minnesota Gophers or stout Tulane G Wave. Doubt those offenses are scoring a lot on Clem. either.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 5, 2021)

Best game I have seen in a very long time.  Both defenses were top notch and I like a good defense.  

I grew up with Bobby Dodd coaching at GT.  He would kick off to you every chance he had and would quick kick on 3rd down to better his field position. 

College football used to be a much more basic hard nosed game.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

cramer said:


> Goat herder.


This guy? ?


----------



## treemanjohn (Sep 5, 2021)

I would've love to see that game played after week 4 when both teams are hitting on all cylinders. The defenses looked well oiled. The offensive game on both sides had no answers


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2021)

People taking to much from game 1. OSU and the Pups are top 5 teams easy. Anyone watching can see the athletes. Alabama is the only other team that can line up man for man with these 2. They clearly have stuff to work on but both teams had 1/3 of their starters missing from the unit that underperformed. They will get those guys back and they will also get better each week. I watched a Buckeye team lose to VT in the second game of the season and by years end they were good enough to win a NC. Barring injury, by the end of the season there will only be maybe 1 or 2 other teams that can step on the field with these 2 teams and expect to win.

That's just how I see it.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2021)

JustUs4All said:


> Best game I have seen in a very long time.  Both defenses were top notch and I like a good defense.
> 
> I grew up with Bobby Dodd coaching at GT.  He would kick off to you every chance he had and would quick kick on 3rd down to better his field position.
> 
> College football used to be a much more basic hard nosed game.



A lot of people on here are too young to remember when 10-3 was an incredible romp. I remember lot's of UGA games that went down to the last ticks on the clock and were decided on a last minute field goal. Games where the combined score for both teams was over 30 were rare.

I always thought Dodd's third down quick kick was ill advised.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> People taking to much from game 1. OSU and the Pups are top 5 teams easy. Anyone watching can see the athletes. Alabama is the only other team that can line up man for man with these 2. They clearly have stuff to work on but both teams had 1/3 of their starters missing from the unit that underperformed. They will get those guys back and they will also get better each week. I watched a Buckeye team lose to VT in the second game of the season and by years end they were good enough to win a NC. Barring injury, by the end of the season there will only be maybe 1 or 2 other teams that can step on the field with these 2 teams and expect to win.
> 
> That's just how I see it.


At least 1 buckeye fan has the common sense it takes to make a good assessment


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

elfiii said:


> A lot of people on here are too young to remember when 10-3 was an incredible romp. I remember lot's of UGA games that went down to the last ticks on the clock and were decided on a last minute field goal. Games where the combined score for both teams was over 30 were rare.
> 
> I always thought Dodd's third down quick kick was ill advised.


Same as me on a quick kick. You're handcuffing yourself to 2 attempts to get a 1st down


----------



## antharper (Sep 5, 2021)

nickel back said:


> Well, they proved me wrong, did we beat them are did they beat themselves. I didn't get to watch the game...


Our defense beat them !


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 5, 2021)

elfiii said:


> A lot of people on here are too young to remember when 10-3 was an incredible romp. I remember lot's of UGA games that went down to the last ticks on the clock and were decided on a last minute field goal. Games where the combined score for both teams was over 30 were rare.
> 
> I always thought Dodd's third down quick kick was ill advised.


A lot of folks on here are 2 young to remember  When Georgia played South Carolina and both Walker and Rogers each carried the ball over 40 times in the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2021)

I talked to Kirby not long ago, he said he enjoyed reading this thread today, and thanked us for our support. Said our football IQ was second to none, especially mine.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 5, 2021)

I support the “it was their defense” position, JT Daniels was awesome. Hopefully Kirby and crew wont change much. Get you players healthy and show up at Mercedes Benz doing exactly what you did last night, please and thank you!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I talked to Kirby not long ago, he said he enjoyed reading this thread today, and thanked us for our support. Said our football IQ was second to none, especially mine.


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 5, 2021)

Justin Fields just texted me and confessed that his real reason for transferring was because he had to face that defense in practice everyday.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I talked to Kirby not long ago, he said he enjoyed reading this thread today, and thanked us for our support. Said our football IQ was second to none, especially mine.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 5, 2021)

antharper said:


> Our defense beat them !


Nice


----------



## Shadow11 (Sep 5, 2021)

Very fun game to watch. Zeus should have had more carries, imo. First time since 2010 that clemson has been shut out in the 1st half.


Bottom line is that it looks like Kirby has finally got his defense fully developed. He's done well the previous 5 years, improving certain positions one at a time, but now he has just about got the entire Kirby package going his way. He just needed a few years. We knew it would eventually be great, but just had to be patient. Very exciting to watch!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> People taking to much from game 1. OSU and the Pups are top 5 teams easy. Anyone watching can see the athletes. Alabama is the only other team that can line up man for man with these 2. They clearly have stuff to work on but both teams had 1/3 of their starters missing from the unit that underperformed. They will get those guys back and they will also get better each week. I watched a Buckeye team lose to VT in the second game of the season and by years end they were good enough to win a NC. Barring injury, by the end of the season there will only be maybe 1 or 2 other teams that can step on the field with these 2 teams and expect to win.
> 
> That's just how I see it.



With decent talent and coaching defenses can gel pretty quick. It's the offense that takes time to develop. Throw in a bunch of missing O starters and you can look like a train wreck.

One thing I noticed was Daniels' "reserved" passing attack. There was no downfield deep threat. Everything was short yardage stuff. That was probably part of Monken's scheme because of our untested O line and lack of experienced WR's due to injuries plus Clemson's defense. In time I hope this changes.

I have to admit I was surprised at the number of tosses to our TE Bowers.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Clemsons O line was useless, their QB was sacked 1/3 of what the position was all last season. Dawg D is strong, and Clemson had no answers. I don’t see a championship happening without an effective offense. That seems to be a work in progress.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Clemsons O line was useless, their QB was sacked 1/3 of what the position was all last season. Dawg D is strong, and Clemson had no answers. I don’t see a championship happening without an effective offense. That seems to be a work in progress.


Pretty sure the short passes were the game plan. The deep ball guys and route runners were hurt.  Plus we made a couple more drives and didn't convert, like the missed 25 yd field goal. At times, we moved the ball at will.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 5, 2021)

I believe had we fed Zeus more that may have opened up things downfield. He was bulldozing linebackers last night.


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> I believe had we fed Zeus more that may have opened up things downfield. He was bulldozing linebackers last night.


Yep…


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 5, 2021)

The short passes had a lot to do with Clemson's Defense.  They showed up with a defense too.  If you don't have time or your deep guys are covered you are forced into a short passing game.



elfiii said:


> I always thought Dodd's third down quick kick was ill advised.


A lot of other people did too, that's why he is in the Hall of Fame and has a Football Stadium and a trophy named after him. 


mizzippi jb said:


> Same as me on a quick kick. You're handcuffing yourself to 2 attempts to get a 1st down


If you are playing the old school low scoring game dominating field position is everything. With a good defense, 3rd down wasn't much to give up to gain a 30 or 40 yard field position advantage.  Of course the game is played completely differently today so it will not make sense to anyone who has only known the modern game.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2021)

I am glad Kirby took a page out of Butch Jones playbook and our offense was real Vanilla last night, you know don't show the other teams down the road what you can really do 

Sorry that was the best lilbucknasty83 I could do. Wonder where the lil feller is this year??


----------



## greendawg (Sep 5, 2021)

The Dawgs were missing 4 5 star players on offense just at TE and WR.  Couple that with a Clemson d-line that has at least 3 NFL 1st or 2nd rounders and an inexperienced offensive line and I'll take it.  one thing for sure, Kelee Ringo has got to believe in himself and not panic and grab the WR.  Tykee Smith should be back soon and his experience will help the young guys.  Zeus is healthy and he should have gotten the ball a lot more.  He averaged over 7 yards a carry.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> I believe had we fed Zeus more that may have opened up things downfield. He was bulldozing linebackers last night.



This. ^


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 5, 2021)

I wanted to see Daijun Edwards get a few carries to pound on them also! Not once did they try to get Arian Smith to run by the dbacks deep. He caught 1 really short pass that I remember.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

Go Dawgs still celebrating the W and thankful we have time to get healthy and get the offense going. Before I start bashing the offense I’m gonna wait until we get some
Playmakers back.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2021)

One mo time!


----------



## RedHills (Sep 5, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> FSU goin doooooown.


I just hope not THAT many "O's"......down, we can live with, dooooown, please no!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 5, 2021)

A win is a win but you just can not move forward by kicking field goals. I was impressed and disappointed. I expect to see at least one offensive touchdown


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 5, 2021)

Hard played game. Uga defense is NASTY !!   Congrats dog fans !!


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> . True. Georgia’s offensive issues could be the result of a Clemson defense that brought back 9 starters off last years team. We had to double team #11 all day which opened up a good line backing Corp to hit the holes. Kudos to our O line I think they only gave up one sack.


Ohio state put up 49 points on those 9 starters last year.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Ohio state put up 49 points on those 9 starters last year.


You see your pic goat boy?  #429. I expect a "like"


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You see your pic goat boy?  #429. I expect a "like"


I did. I’m going to print it and have it framed. Nice work.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You see your pic goat boy?  #429. I expect a "like"


You reckon there’s any money in goat farming?


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Ohio state put up 49 points on those 9 starters last year.


And your D gave up 28 to Clemson. We gave up 3 to them. What's your point, my dear brother?


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Ohio state put up 49 points on those 9 starters last year.


Yes sir. You guys played a great game that day for sure.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> You reckon there’s any money in goat farming?


They hide Rpg's well I hear?


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Clemsons O line was useless, their QB was sacked 1/3 of what the position was all last season. Dawg D is strong, and Clemson had no answers. I don’t see a championship happening without an effective offense. That seems to be a work in progress.



Agreed.  As hard as it is.  Agreed.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

Ukelele probably ought not dress like this on a pregame intro for a while ?. Cam Jr


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Ohio state put up 49 points on those 9 starters last year.


Yea with a QB from UGA!


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ukelele



Lol that's funny


----------



## antharper (Sep 5, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Pretty sure the short passes were the game plan. The deep ball guys and route runners were hurt.  Plus we made a couple more drives and didn't convert, like the missed 25 yd field goal. At times, we moved the ball at will.


Also took a knee in the red zone , a lot of coaches would of tried to drive the score up . I know one that would of for sure


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Ohio state put up 49 points on those 9 starters last year.


Then this year, you barely get by a gopher…go figure.


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 5, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Ukelele probably ought not dress like this on a pregame intro for a while ?. Cam Jr View attachment 1102530



Tool


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 5, 2021)

Casual observations:

1) Clemson is loaded as is UGA
2) Uiageleilei looked like he lacked confidence after the first series and he never regained any- sacks can do that I guess.
3) Daniels looked confident but somewhat frustrated. Perhaps the shortage of pass catchers was stressing him. See next...
4) Dawgs were down a BUNCH of pass catchers that everyone thought would be available. Either out or severely limited:  Daniels, Blaylock, Burton and Jackson and Fitzpatrick. That’s a TON of offensive production on the shelf. 
5) Clemson has a good OL and will show it down the road. 5a) UGA has a front seven that may be from another planet that made them look way worse than they really are. 
6) UGA’s OL is somewhat cobbled together, but kept Daniels jersey clean AND most importantly, they showed off; with four minutes left in the game and the Dawgs needed 3 first downs and did not want to throw the ball, and everyone in the state knew UGA was going to run the ball, they striped Clemsons legs and ran the ball effectively, got the the downs and closed out the game. Impressive offense albeit was mostly unnoticed. Zeus is real. 
6A) Kendall Milton was sending people to the medical tent. That is a bad man. 
7) We have some pups that can play and are getting priceless, if forced, PT. 
8) The offense will get markedly better as the season progresses and we get healthy. The defense may already be there. 

I’m trying to not be a homer so I feel like this is a pretty balanced opinion. Maybe I am wrong. But I will say that barring one of those “What the heck was that?!” games against a sub par Auburn team or a total brain poot against USC or in the cocktail party this team should by all account run the table and be in Atlanta come December. And this team just seems way too focused for a lapse like that. Play the pups these next few weeks, get the walking wounded healthy, take it one game at a time. Keep cool and take care of business. 
Don’t fast forward and look at Bama or A&M, but this could be a story book season for sure.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 5, 2021)

stonecreek said:


> A lot of folks on here are 2 young to remember  When Georgia played South Carolina and both Walker and Rogers each carried the ball over 40 times in the game.


And sadly for George, he laid the ball on the turf when it mattered most and we won that day.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> I believe had we fed Zeus more that may have opened up things downfield. He was bulldozing linebackers last night.



Kirby should have throwed the bomb early to open it up for Zeus


----------



## stonecreek (Sep 5, 2021)

westcobbdog said:


> And sadly for George, he laid the ball on the turf when it mattered most and we won that day.


WAs that the game when he fumbled ? For some reason I thought it was the Clemson game and Rodgers fumbled against us costing SC the game.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 5, 2021)

greendawg said:


> It's like they have the crowd and band sound too high.



I was thinking the same thing.  Sound was loud as usual but I kept straining to pick up what the announcers were saying at times.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 5, 2021)

Congrats to UGA on a fine win showing a tough defense to look forward to as offense shows us success at moving the ball forward.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Casual observations:
> 
> 1) Clemson is loaded as is UGA
> 2) Uiageleilei looked like he lacked confidence after the first series and he never regained any- sacks can do that I guess.
> ...


Pretty spot on for a homer. The dawgs should have been able to put it in the end zone a time or 2 though. The defense looked like they’ve played a whole season together. Crazy good. I can’t imagine them getting better. Maybe it was because Pickens and the other deep threats were out but they got the TE involved in the passing game a good bit. Good to see. This looks to be the best team Kirby has put together and should go far


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Ohio state put up 49 points on those 9 starters last year.


How many did OSU let Minnesota score?

Yep… I guess Clemson doesn’t amount to the Powerhouse of Minnesota.

Hey Guth.. Is a Clemson win something we should be proud about?


----------



## Para Bellum (Sep 5, 2021)

Para Bellum said:


> FSU goin doooooown.



Dang Noles holdin their own so far.


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Pretty spot on for a homer. The dawgs should have been able to put it in the end zone a time or 2 though. The defense looked like they’ve played a whole season together. Crazy good. I can’t imagine them getting better. Maybe it was because Pickens and the other deep threats were out but they got the TE involved in the passing game a good bit. Good to see. This looks to be the best team Kirby has put together and should go far


Recant much?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 5, 2021)

I think that the real test will be when and if the Dawgs happen to fall behind, will the offense be able to put up some points? It's awesome to have a great defense and UGA does but, let's face it, it's 2021 and it's all about the offense these days. I don't see them getting tested this year until the SEC Championship game and then the playoffs.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> How many did OSU let Minnesota score?
> 
> Yep… I guess Clemson doesn’t amount to the Powerhouse of Minnesota.
> 
> Hey Guth.. Is a Clemson win something we should be proud about?


You tell me. Are you proud that the dawgs offense couldn’t score?


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2021)

tcward said:


> Recant much?


Recant what? The offense couldn’t score against a team the bucks put 49 points on? I get it that several key players were out but Kirby has recruited some good football players. They should have been able to score. Outside of that the D and special teams looked to be in late season form. That defense is scary good. If the D hadn’t scored a TD they may still be trading field goals in OT


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> This looks to be the best team Kirby has put together and should go far



Maybe. I ain’t sold just yet.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 5, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> I think that the real test will be when and if the Dawgs happen to fall behind, will the offense be able to put up some points? It's awesome to have a great defense and UGA does but, let's face it, it's 2021 and it's all about the offense these days. I don't see them getting tested this year until the SEC Championship game and then the playoffs.


When we play A and M? ?


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Recant what? The offense couldn’t score against a team the bucks put 49 points on? I get it that several key players were out but Kirby has recruited some good football players. They should have been able to score. Outside of that the D and special teams looked to be in late season form. That defense is scary good. If the D hadn’t scored a TD they may still be trading field goals in OT


We shouldn’t be in the top 10…but now we should go far. Ain’t you got a goat loose or something


----------



## Ruger#3 (Sep 5, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Yea with a QB from UGA!



Y’all shoulda kept him, yours was missing last night.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

Lord have mercy beat the number the 3 team in the nation. In their backyard basically. Without 5 of your best playmakers on offense and still no respect. I love it! Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Y’all shoulda kept him, yours was missing last night.


He wasn't missing our receivers were.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Lord have mercy beat the number the 3 team in the nation. In their backyard basically. Without 5 of your best playmakers on offense and still no respect. I love it! Go Dawgs just keep winning!


Preach it brother!


----------



## cramer (Sep 5, 2021)

tcward said:


> Tollyban? I don’t think Guthrie is that bad…



@mguthrie gettin some goats


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2021)

cramer said:


> @mguthrie gettin some goats


Nah. I grew up around livestock but no goats.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Sep 5, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> When we play A and M? ?


Probably so


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> And your D gave up 28 to Clemson. We gave up 3 to them. What's your point, my dear brother?



Surely you guys aren't comparing Etiene and Trevor Lawerence to that laughable offense we watched Saturday night are you???? Your defense was great no doubt but there's no comparison between the 2 offenses.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2021)

tcward said:


> Then this year, you barely get by a gopher…go figure.



You did realize that OSU this year started a qb that had never thrown a pass in college as well as in the other teams stadium that was rocking and it was raining all game. If not for rain and the high throws in the first half to open receivers OSU probably scores 60 instead of 45. Surely you don't need to "figure" the difference?????

They didn't barely win they won by 2 scores and OSU scored at will in the second half. Lol


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You did realize that OSU this year started a qb that had never thrown a pass in college as well as in the other teams stadium that was rocking and it was raining all game. If not for rain and the high throws in the first half to open receivers OSU probably scores 60 instead of 45. Surely you don't need to "figure" the difference?????
> 
> They didn't barely win they won by 2 scores and OSU scored at will in the second half. Lol


And if the gophers hadn’t lost their RB..you Bucks just full of what if’s…


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2021)

Back to yalls argument with Guth. I didn't mean to jump in I just wanted to correct some laughable takes thrown at Guth. Lol

My take was great win for the pups and I definitely think the pups are one of the top 2 or 3 teams in the country.

1.Bama
2./3. Pups/OSU


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2021)

tcward said:


> And if the gophers hadn’t lost their RB..you Bucks just full of what if’s…


We were winning when he went out. They were not going to outscore OSU and anyone watching the second half could see that. There are no what ifs. OSU won by double digits and would have scored again instead of taking a knee if there was more time. What ifs....lol


----------



## tcward (Sep 5, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> We were winning when he went out. They were not going to outscore OSU and anyone watching the second half could see that. There are no what is. OSU won by fouble digits and would have scored again instead of taking a knee. What ifs....lol


Ok gotcha. You guys are the best.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Back to yalls argument with Guth. I didn't mean to jump in I just wanted to correct some laughable takes thrown at Guth. Lol
> 
> My take was great win for the pups and I definitely think the pups are one of the top 2 or 3 teams in the country.
> 
> ...


IMO. A great defense doesn’t make a team great. The offense didn’t score a point. The dawgs have some good running backs. They should have scored a couple TD’s. Daniels looked good but couldn’t finish drives.


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 5, 2021)

tcward said:


> Ok gotcha. You guys are the best.


It’s about time you start coming around


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> IMO. A great defense doesn’t make a team great. The offense didn’t score a point. The dawgs have some good running backs. They should have scored a couple TD’s. Daniels looked good but couldn’t finish drives.



Fair points but not sure who else besides Bama, OSU and maybe 1 other team that could beat the pups last night so I think they are still top 2-4 team in the country?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2021)

tcward said:


> Ok gotcha. You guys are the best.



No I didnt say anything about being the best yet we were discussing Minny and OSU starting a brand new qb as to why the game might have been closer then what some of you thought it should be. Nothing more nothing less. Just trying to have educated conversations that are realistic to reality. Reality is OSU was playing true freshman and redshirt freshman all over the field in pouring rain most of the game including a qb making his first throws ever in a live college game. They will get better and probably considerably better by the end of the year and the game against Minny will be an after thought. By the end of the year OSU will be a handful to deal with just as the Pups will be. The pups offense will be fine but they were not good last night and it wasn't just because of clemsons defense. That same defense got smoked by OSU. Again, the pups O should be very good when they get all their guys back and they gel as the season goes.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2021)

Again, we won the game against the 3rd ranked team in the nation. Usually we get blasted about recruiting classes. So good job Kirby. You won a game against a top 5 team with your great recruiting classes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 5, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> Again, we won the game against the 3rd ranked team in the nation. Usually we get blasted about recruiting classes. So good job Kirby. You won a game against a top 5 team with your great recruiting classes.


That's all you can ask for in big games. Just win and move on!!! That was a fantastic win by Kirby and the pups!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Sep 5, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Fair points but not sure who else besides Bama, OSU and maybe 1 other team that could beat the pups last night so I think they are still top 2-4 team in the country?


It ain’t Notre dame


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> It ain’t Notre dame



But FSU might give us a run for the money.


----------



## kingfish (Sep 6, 2021)

Well done Dawgs, HUGE hurdle cleared.  Not sure if it was just first week play against non-SEC competition, but a bunch of SEC teams looked pretty good.  Could be some potential land mines going forward.  Hoping UGA and UF are both undefeated by the time they meet, but Bama looks scary good.  Not sure Gators are ready for them.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2021)

kingfish said:


> Well done Dawgs, HUGE hurdle cleared.  Not sure if it was just first week play against non-SEC competition, but a bunch of SEC teams looked pretty good.  Could be some potential land mines going forward.  Hoping UGA and UF are both undefeated by the time they meet, but Bama looks scary good.  Not sure Gators are ready for them.



As always UGA/UF will decide a lot of things for both teams. Anybody who discounts either one is in for a big surprise.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2021)

elfiii said:


> As always UGA/UF will decide a lot of things for both teams. Anybody who discounts either one is in for a big surprise.


Agree. Anything can happen in Jacksonville! Aubarn will be the first test.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 6, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Recant what? The offense couldn’t score against a team the bucks put 49 points on? I get it that several key players were out but Kirby has recruited some good football players. They should have been able to score. Outside of that the D and special teams looked to be in late season form. That defense is scary good. If the D hadn’t scored a TD they may still be trading field goals in OT



Lest you forget:
UGA was down our top 4-5 receivers and that’s not even counting Pickens. Take away OSU’s top four guys vs Clemson and you lose Olave, Sermon, Williams and Ruckert and over 300 yards passing. OSU might still win that game, but everything about the very nature of the game changes too; rushing, time of possession, turn over margins, penalties...everything because suddenly you’re playing a bunch really athletic & talented kids but they’re all freshmen.
Football isn’t transitive and trying to say “well we scored this much and when UGA played the same team they didn’t score, well they aren’t that good.” 
Man...that’s doing some real
heavy lifting friend. It don’t work like that.


----------



## Throwback (Sep 6, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Lest you forget:
> UGA was down our top 4-5 receivers and that’s not even counting Pickens. Take away OSU’s top four guys vs Clemson and you lose Olave, Sermon, Williams and Ruckert and over 300 yards passing. OSU might still win that game, but everything about the very nature of the game changes too; rushing, time of possession, turn over margins, penalties...everything because suddenly you’re playing a bunch really athletic & talented kids but they’re all freshmen.
> Football isn’t transitive and trying to say “well we scored this much and when UGA played the same team they didn’t score, well they aren’t that good.”
> Man...that’s doing some real
> heavy lifting friend. It don’t work like that.




No excuses dawgs
“5 stars stacked so deep one goes down just call up another one”


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2021)

Throwback said:


> No excuses dawgs
> “5 stars stacked so deep one goes down just call up another one”



Which we did until we had burned through all of our WR's.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2021)

I love winning!!!! Just keep doing it! Go Dawgs!


----------



## GTMODawg (Sep 7, 2021)

kingfish said:


> Well done Dawgs, HUGE hurdle cleared.  Not sure if it was just first week play against non-SEC competition, but a bunch of SEC teams looked pretty good.  Could be some potential land mines going forward.  Hoping UGA and UF are both undefeated by the time they meet, but Bama looks scary good.  Not sure Gators are ready for them.




SEC looked like what it was in the absence of beating the crap out of one another week in and week out.  The best conference in CFB and it ain't close.  The only thing that keeps it somewhat interesting is the SEC pounding on one another week in and week out.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 7, 2021)

Throwback said:


> No excuses dawgs
> “5 stars stacked so deep one goes down just call up another one”



UGA started Ladd McConkey in the slot.
A 180lb 5’11”3* from Chatsworth Ga. A former HS QB. A great kid and quick as a cat player with his head on tight. he was playing against Clemsons 6’3” 210lb DB’s


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2021)

WR’s are like pitchers in baseball, can’t have enough of em’.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2021)

Spent the day in Clemson and Seneca riding out some work. Had a few good laughs with some pretty good ole Clemson fans.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 10, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> SEC looked like what it was in the absence of beating the crap out of one another week in and week out.  The best conference in CFB and it ain't close.  The only thing that keeps it somewhat interesting is the SEC pounding on one another week in and week out.


They are the best because they have a couple more teams at the top then the next best conference. After that there's nothing special about the rest of the teams.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 10, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> They are the best because they have a couple more teams at the top then the next best conference. After that there's nothing special about the rest of the teams.


agree.


----------



## greendawg (Sep 22, 2021)

greendawg said:


> The players have been raving about Brock Bowers.  Maybe he and Fitzpatrick can step up with Gilbert and Washington out.



Turns out the buzz about Bowers was true.  Works his tail off on the field and in the film room


----------

